# european mounts



## craign2005 (Aug 21, 2010)

Good afternoon, I just have a quick question and was wondering if any taxidermists out there could help me out. I have 4 european mounts I would like to finish up. Needless to say I have been very complacement with work and college. I am not a taxadermist but like to do things on my own. Anyway I was lazy and let the antlers get bleached by the sun, literally as white as the skull itself 

Does anyone out there know of a remedy to bring them back to a normal antler color. None of the deer shot were chocolate horned. 

Thank you for your time,

Craig


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm not a taxidermist either! However I picked up a tube of "Raw Umber" (color) at Michaels Craft store. Mixed just a pinch of it with 1/4 cup mineral spirits then brush or wipe it on the antlers. It should be very liquid not a paste when mixed. Use smooth long strokes so it does not blotch. Mine turned out great...have photo if needed.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

JeffreySlayR said:


> I'm not a taxidermist either! However I picked up a tube of "Raw Umber" (color) at Michaels Craft store. Mixed just a pinch of it with 1/4 cup mineral spirits then brush or wipe it on the antlers. It should be very liquid not a paste when mixed. Use smooth long strokes so it does not blotch. Mine turned out great...have photo if needed.


Could you please post a pic


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

1231 said:


> Could you please post a pic











I then touched up the tips with very fine sandpaper to give the white appearance.


----------



## kash (Oct 18, 2011)

wood stain works great and it is very easy. You can pick how dark you want them. Just dip a rag into the stain and rub it on the horns!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

It really depends on the condition of the antlers. After being left in the elements it is possible they have become very porous, and applying either of the above mentioned could have disastrous results.


----------

